# Great nephews monster!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This is my great nephews 3x4 he took this year, this kid has already shot a few deer, a bear, took turkeys with his bow, His dad (my nephew) is a great example of teaching hunting ethics. Love the mass on this buck!!~


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beauty!


-DallanC


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice! That is a stud!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice buck!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great buck! ------SS


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely a stud!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! Look at all that popcorn on those bases.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice heavy Buck!


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Great looking buck congrats!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sure I'd miss. Seems like kids these days can keep it together when it's crunch time. Nice deer and congrats to him!


----------

